# 3D-Noten erstellen, aber wie?



## fritzhaarmann (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte vor einiger Zeit mal eine Grafik mit 3D-Noten erstellen. Leider ist es mir nicht gelungen, auch mit einem 3D-Programm nicht. Jetzt fiel mir eine ähnliche Grafik auf...

Vorgestellt hatte ich mir ungefähr so etwas:

http://www.istockphoto.com/file_closeup/?id=6928800&refnum=213442&source=sxchu04&source=sxchu04

Kann mir jemand sagen, womit man das am besten macht? Illustrator? Und wenn, wie?

Vielen Dank vorab!

fritz


----------



## smileyml (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke ausgehend von einer "2dimensionalen" Abbildung in AI, kannst du mit Hilfe der Verzerrungshülle und einer entsprechenden Einteilung dieser, das Ergebnis recht gut erreichen. Dazu dann "einfach" die Anker und Griffe nach deinen Vorstellungen verschieben.

Eventuell kann man das ganze auch auf anderen Wegen erreichen, aber um dazu Genaueres sagen zu können,  müsste ich es auch probieren.

Grüße Marco


----------



## fritzhaarmann (1. Februar 2011)

Hey,

Danke für Deine Antwort, habe wohl vergessen, das Thema zu abonnieren oder die Mail kam nicht an. Was es auch war, ich habe erst jetzt Deine Antwort gesehen.

Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.

Danke nochmal!

Gruß
fritz


----------

